# some nice neph pics



## levis04 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey all been a while since i posted any pics, some of these were in the latest SandT mag.
patternless levis

























neph sheai





will add more over the next week!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 20, 2010)

They are THE cutest things ever! Nice pics


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice pics mate , love those PL ....


----------



## Jimmy007 (Mar 20, 2010)

Asolutely stunning! Love that little patternless male:shock:, he's amazing.


----------



## lex10 (Mar 20, 2010)

Aww soooo sweet!


----------



## lex10 (Mar 20, 2010)

So I am completely ignorant about gecko's, did it change colour in the last pic to look like the wood? Or is it just another one lol


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 21, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Levis04 ! That little male is a cracker, so cute!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2010)

very nice, what is the mag SandT.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice Ryan.... Next year should be interesting crossing all those Hets together... good shot of the boy in "action" in the mag btw...


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice pics and very good article.
For people who want to keep knobtails this article is a good read.


----------



## levis04 (Mar 21, 2010)

cheers guys.


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol I recognise the levis and sheai.


----------



## mike83 (Mar 21, 2010)

They look great mate I'm very happy with my geckos that I got from you.


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 22, 2010)

sheai is so cute


----------



## levis04 (Mar 26, 2010)

I asked some friends O/S if i could post thier pics just to show you guys how good knobbies can get, these guys are albino pilbs and they are stunning.
Just like to thank Joris and Stefan for letting me post them.


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 26, 2010)

Those are stunning.


----------



## Kurto (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow  Great looking animals!!!!


----------



## JasonL (Mar 26, 2010)

It amazing how close the patternless and albinos look really, other than the eyes of course.


----------



## levis04 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah was thinking the same thing pal.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 26, 2010)

They look terrific... sure they'd fetch a pretty penny over here.


----------



## justbrad (Mar 26, 2010)

Wowzers, i love these little guys!! How cool are the albino's.....


----------



## coree2009 (Mar 26, 2010)

wow stunning


----------



## bensen (Apr 7, 2010)

JasonL said:


> It amazing how close the patternless and albinos look really, other than the eyes of course.


 
surely you are kidding


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 7, 2010)

bensen said:


> surely you are kidding



now that's a hot levis !!!!!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 14, 2010)

bensen said:


> surely you are kidding



You don't think the albino and patternless pics that Levis04 posted look similar?


----------

